# Ebac Dehumidifier service



## CMGS (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone know of a reliable service centre for Ebac dehumidifiers in Cyprus--preferably Paphos region but that's not very important. Thanks.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If it were me I would email Ebac and ask them. Their contact page comes up if you Google "ebac paphos" as does 1 or 2 other links which may be of use.

Pete


----------



## CMGS (Sep 13, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> If it were me I would email Ebac and ask them. Their contact page comes up if you Google "ebac paphos" as does 1 or 2 other links which may be of use.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete,

The first thing I did was email Ebac (with no reply as yet) and then also to "Dehumidifiers in Cyprus" who have a very impressive website but also didn't receive a reply (after two weeks) and called only to find their phones are disconnected. Such is life! 

cmgs


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

One of the problems here is that the service ethic is generally poor and not moved into the 21st century yet. Also Cyprus is insignificant to most manufacturers so it is difficult to find who their importers are - just try registering a LG TV warranty or deal with a problem with a Gillette razor and you'll see what I mean.

If persistence on Ebac's website produces no results and it may not if they filter by IP address, you could try putting a request on their Facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/EbacUK?fref=ts. This method has managed to get a response for me in the case of Gillette.

You may not be able to get a good response though if their humidifiers are brought in by an individual privately. In that case you may have to seek a good refrigeration engineer to help you.

Pete


----------

